# Truck Graveyard



## TK421 (Feb 7, 2010)

Now I love trucks, and the older and more knackered they are the better, an early set of through the mist of a winters Sunday morning found me wandering amongst these old relics:

Scammell Contractor:







Euclid Tractor:





Foden S39 cab:






Lights:





Cab:





Scammell Constructor:





Signage:





Rusty bonnet of a Russian tipper:





Scammell Contractor:





Honk honk:





Coupling bar:





Engine goodness:





Lovely Jubbly


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 7, 2010)

Fabulous stuff, TK. Great pics...love the tractor and the signage. Yum.


----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 7, 2010)

Excellent. You cant beat old rusty trucks. I like the Euclid, I think I was about 5 years old the last time I saw a Euclid. Nice one!


----------



## Labb (Feb 7, 2010)

Excellent pictures. Great find. I really love the old rusty trucks.


----------



## woody65 (Feb 8, 2010)

have you got any other pics of the Foden S39?

cheers


----------



## TK421 (Feb 9, 2010)

How do Woody, your wish is my command:











Nice wagon, but it might even be an S24, I will have to check.


----------



## woody65 (Feb 10, 2010)

looks like a s36?

thanks for the pics


----------



## slick63 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fantastic pics, I do like the old wagons. There used to be a few old lorry sites down this way like that, but most were cleared in the `90s.


----------

